# Spotted bass



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Where in ohio could i go get into some spots? Never caught one and would love to. I know the ohio river holds them any lakes though?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Muskingum River used to have a lot of spotted bass. Scioto also has some. I've caught a few from Alum Creek, not the reservoir. Not sure if any inland lakes have good populations.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks bender. Have thought about a trip to kentucky for a 3 day weekend this summer possibly going to try to locate a lake thats close to the Oh Ky border


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

There is a spot just over the border but I can't recall its name now


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

If you remember please let me know. I think im avout 4hrs from ky border. Id probably leave straighy from work on a friday sleep in the truck fish all day saturday then sunday morning then head home


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Come south to Lake Chatuge in the NC mountains. The spots have taken over what was a fine smallmouth fishery.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Get any big spots down their


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Lake Norman has them from 2 to 4 pounds, with the occasional bigger fish. Chatuge spots run 1 to 3 pounds. Come catch all you want. I hate the invaders, and they are spreading here.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Looked up norman its only about 6.5 hours from me. Could potentially happen on an extended weekend fish a day and a half and head home


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

You'll certainly get your belly full of spots, maybe a largemouth or two.


----------

